# Please post pics of your bettas roomates here!



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, each section of the forums have a thread to show off the tank and the betta, but there's no credit given to the beautiful tankmates! Let's show off the bettas roomate here!

My bettas roomates are these Cherry Shrimp! He eats some every now and then... But they live in harmony!


----------



## Nyjas16 (Apr 17, 2011)

Wilson the snail!


----------



## trono (Mar 30, 2011)

He doesn't have roommates yet, but I'll post pics as soon as I get some pygmy cories in about a month.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

This needs to be in the "Pictures" section.


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

one of my Kuhli loaches


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Larry the snail:









Jackie the ADF:









Casper the ALBINO ADF:









Cas and Jackie beside eachother for size comparison:


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

This is my snail, but it doesn't have a name yet.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

germanchick09 said:


> one of my Kuhli loaches


OMG! I love these loaches! I have one too, but he is not the same color. He is on my sorority tank for the time being


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I just can't get over that albino ADF! What a find! :-D

Here is a video of three of my panda cories:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mVvBmUruEI&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Pest snails. >:l 










And two otocinclus catfishes.


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Larry the snail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey are ADF's hard to care for? I'm kinda wanting one but not sure yet.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Blaze54 said:


> Hey are ADF's hard to care for? I'm kinda wanting one but not sure yet.


Not in my experience. :3 They are about on the same level as bettas and require the same level of nohow. HBH makes a frog pellet that mine love, an then i also feed brine shrimp and blood worms. They are carnivorous just like bettas, and the food needs to be small enough for them to swallow. The substrate needs to be either sand or pebbles that are too large for them to swallow, because they are bottom feeders, and eat by sucking the food into their mouths.

EDIT: Also, they need about three gallons a frog when full grown, so keep that in mind. They dont mind being alone, but if you have more than one they are more entertaining for you to watch. :3


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh ok thx for the info!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Added a few gold white clouds to the riparium. They are beautiful fiss but I cant get a proper pic of them. They move too fast and the camera cant focus. So I have to make do with this image from the web:


----------



## MoePaac (Jun 16, 2010)

do the whiteclouds school?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes. they are not tight schoolers but they do occasionally all gather up and swim around.


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Did you get your white clouds online? I can't seem to find any locally.
*edit: LOL They're actually from China!*
I would love some of these guys! Ever since I read about them on Tank Geek I've been dreaming of keeping several.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I got mine at petco actually. Their wild habitat is in china but they are now a worldwide popular aquarium fish (in fact, they are nearly extinct in their native habitat)


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Yep, knew the were going extinct. But some sight seemed to think they were found in N.America naturally (until I searched a wiki article I believed this was true! lol)
Thanks for getting back to my post. I just asked Petsmart yesterday if they could get some in. The reason I didn't see any is because apparently they last couple of shipments didn't make it. This really worries me, but I'm hoping tomorrow's shipment arrives.
I won't be buying any soon, but I'd love to see if they get the golden or natural variety.
Sorry for taking this thread off topic.  Just noticed.


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

Apollo and Goldy the Golden Snail


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

oh! is this the one that went missing?  is he back?


----------



## BeccaBoo (Sep 8, 2010)

One of my two ghost shrimp that lives in my divided 10 gallon. This one is my female, I can't get one of my male...he's a shy guy.


----------



## Erin8D (Jul 16, 2010)

BeccaBoo said:


> One of my two ghost shrimp that lives in my divided 10 gallon. This one is my female, I can't get one of my male...he's a shy guy.


That shrimp looks so sparkly!


----------



## trono (Mar 30, 2011)

My 6 pygmy cories.


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

LucyLoofa said:


> oh! is this the one that went missing?  is he back?


Yes! He is back I was so happy when i saw him sitting with Apollo! I think he went so far in the barrels I couldnt see him But now he is back and still going and keeping Apollo entertained


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

babyk said:


> Yes! He is back I was so happy when i saw him sitting with Apollo! I think he went so far in the barrels I couldnt see him But now he is back and still going and keeping Apollo entertained


I'm glad he's back out for you and Apollo!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Blaze54 said:


> Hey are ADF's hard to care for? I'm kinda wanting one but not sure yet.


Hey I just wanted to let you know that I think Larry has a calcium deficiency. His shell is not very healthy looking. I would research calcium deficiencies in snails.


----------



## Lizabelly (May 15, 2011)

Finally, a thread to show off our 'other' beauties. Yay!

Here's my angels...


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

Lizabelly said:


> Finally, a thread to show off our 'other' beauties. Yay!
> 
> Here's my angels...


I have a question... well a few actually
My friend really wants an angel fish bc she thinks they are pretty. She just wants one...I have been trying to tell her fish are harder than they look but if i could get some advice from people who actually have angel fish that would be great 
So
Do they need to be in a school of fish?
How many gallons would one need? (10?)

And if there is any other info I would need please let me know


----------



## Lizabelly (May 15, 2011)

Well I've only just started keeping angelfish, but I have read some good sources on angelfish. First of all they grow really tall. If you keep them alive long enough they grow to be big fish anyway, but from bottom to top they can get very very large. The site I read about them on reccomends, that the height of the tank is at least 50 cm (20 inches.) The person who wrote the article also says that she keeps them in 75 litres each (about 18 gallons each) but that they will be ok, in 45 litres each (about 11 gallons each.) If you really want to know more about them check out this site.

http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=angelfish


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

BeccaBoo that is the coolest ghost shrimp picture!


----------



## BeccaBoo (Sep 8, 2010)

Littlebittyfish said:


> BeccaBoo that is the coolest ghost shrimp picture!


 
Thanks! Sadly I woke up this morning to find that she had bee eaten by my DeT!:-( I was so shocked, they had been living together for a while and he never showed any aggression towards either one of my ghost shrimp. 

So I guess I have to dedicate that picture in memory of my poor little ghost shrimp girl. Life is so fragile, one minute you're grazing happily in the java fern and the next you're betta food!;-)


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Hey I just wanted to let you know that I think Larry has a calcium deficiency. His shell is not very healthy looking. I would research calcium deficiencies in snails.


I think this was directed at me. And yes, i know. ^^; I have been giving him egg shells and he looks much better now. :doh!:


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Gizmo, how's your albino ADF doing? 

-still really jealous-


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

FuulieQ said:


> Gizmo, how's your albino ADF doing?
> 
> -still really jealous-


Ha ha, Cas? He is doing great. Having trouble fattening him up, even in the ten gallon because my female always steals his food. But he is healthy. From what i believe he is at the 'average' weight for ADFs though, so maybe Jackie is just overweight. lol


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Ha ha, Cas? He is doing great. Having trouble fattening him up, even in the ten gallon because my female always steals his food. But he is healthy. From what i believe he is at the 'average' weight for ADFs though, so maybe Jackie is just overweight. lol


Oh, man, I know how that is.  

All my ADFs are really meaty, some probably need a diet, especially my (ex)breeder female (ha ha) but the skinniest one by far is my male. The males just can't compete with the females when it comes to sniffing out food. I have to handfeed my boy to make sure he stays healthy! I was hoping one of the babies would be male but they're both girls, so now poor Dorkus has to fight even harder to get his share.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ADFs on a diet. lol


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

My Plakat Glorfindel's only tank mate is my friends Pleco. He will be in the betta section of my big tank until he's grown enough to stand up to my cichlid who hates him and was tearing his fins up before I moved him.


in the pic he's eating some zucchini lol


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Super Fish (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, my sorority lives with these guys (not everyone will be shown, just the different types of fish). It's a busy (but well maintained, I promise!) tank.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

You have the corydoras I want and cannot find anywhere! haha
Nice photos super fish.


----------



## Bijou (Jun 28, 2011)

One of my Blue Mystery Snails.










*Wow* That posted big. Sorry.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Cute! I love blue mystery snails.


----------



## mickos (Jul 9, 2011)

*betta and guppy*

my bettas are best friends with 3 guppy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtMIwVr0MiM


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

mickos said:


> my bettas are best friends with 3 guppy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtMIwVr0MiM


Beautiful tank.:-D


----------



## mickos (Jul 9, 2011)

seriously? 
Thanks a lot


----------

